# München Session, 22.8 + [0,10]



## ecols (11. August 2006)

Wie ihr sicher dem Threadtitel schon entnehmen konntet würden ein paar Trailer gerne mal in München fahren..

Namentlich sind das bisher fix: Sensiminded und ich. Tendenz stark steigend.

Terminlich würde uns irgendwas zwischen 22.8 und 1.9 ganz gut passen weil wir da Urlaub haben..

Würden uns freuen mit ein paar locals durchzustarten und vielleicht auch den einen oder andern Rainer oder Österreicher anzutreffen..


----------



## isah (11. August 2006)

ich kanns nicht garantieren, aber wenn ich da bin und ich ne möglichkeit habe hinzukommen komme ich auf jeden fall..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (12. August 2006)

Wie siehts mit dem Osten aus? Leipziger dabei?

Ich könnte meinen T5 zum Radtransport benutzen dann würden wir zusammen mit nem Passat (AXL?!?) 8 Mann mit Rädern nach Munich bekommen..


----------



## kingspohla (12. August 2006)

tagchen!

also wir haben uns son bissl beraten und denken das samstag der 26.08.06 ganz gut wär....

gruß....


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. August 2006)

Also wenn ihr mich hier einsammelt, bin ich dabei. Chris das Angebot fetzt, muss halt sehen, dass ich frei bekomme


----------



## 525Rainer (13. August 2006)

war mit andi gestern bis um 5 uhr früh im pascha.. ah ne, das daneben .. und danach ham wir ne vorgezogene testsession gemacht. bis 7 uhr... komischerweise warn keine münchner am start. voll lahm.. wir sind übelst abgegangen und das ohne alkohol. anzumerken sei dass an dem tag christopher street day war und wir uns danach nackt im brunnen gebadet haben. den passanten (99% schwule, 1% lesben) hatts gefallen... 
in der disse hat mit einer gefragt ob ich ihm weiterhelfen kann.. so chemisch. scheinbar fahr ich schon so gut dass die meinen ich dop wie ulle.. von andi wollt einer speed haben obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt finde dass andi eher smooth fährt und keinen speed hat.. komische typen die münchner..


----------



## alien1976 (14. August 2006)

@Trialmaniax 

Biste nächstes Wochenende Sprich Samstag och in Halle dabei?


----------



## -|nS5|- (14. August 2006)

Hab noch ne weile ferien müsst nur sagen wann und wo ... wär dabei


----------



## kingspohla (14. August 2006)

naja am 26.08......in münchen....


----------



## -|nS5|- (14. August 2006)

Komm aus Gera muss man schaun wiesch runder komm


----------



## Georg G. (14. August 2006)

Also ich würd ja auch gern mitkommen.....wär cool wennst mich mitnimmst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitti (14. August 2006)

Also am 26.8. wär ich doch direkt auch dabei! wird sicher wieder ne subber sache 
bis denne. 

cu simon


----------



## ecols (14. August 2006)

26.8 klingt doch hervorragend..

behalten wir das doch mal im auge..
wer meine telefonnummer hat kann sich ja zur mitfahrt anmelden..  wer nicht muss wohl schreiben..


----------



## sensiminded (16. August 2006)

denke an dem tag das geht klar, man könnte natürlich auch versuchen das auf ne kurze sonntag session noch zu erweitern!? müsste man sich nur ne pennmöglichkeit suchen.


----------



## Georg G. (16. August 2006)

wir müssn aber auch mal schaun wie das wetter wird..weil wenn wir Samstag schon scheiß wetter haben dann werden wir net wirklich Sonntag auch noch fahren......schau mer mal


----------



## kingspohla (16. August 2006)

wetter wird schon passen......werden nächste woche mal klären wo und wann wir uns treffen....


gruß...


----------



## Georg G. (17. August 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:
			
		

> wetter wird schon passen......werden nächste woche mal klären wo und wann wir uns treffen....
> 
> 
> gruß...




OK.....wir können ja hoffen, dass das wetter gut wird....weil ich hab son bissl rumgekuckt im Netz und da ham se Regen gesagt...aber da kann ma sich nie so richtig drauf verlassen....

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (18. August 2006)

Georg G. schrieb:
			
		

> OK.....wir können ja hoffen, dass das wetter gut wird....weil ich hab son bissl rumgekuckt im Netz und da ham se Regen gesagt...aber da kann ma sich nie so richtig drauf verlassen....
> 
> cu



wenns danach geht hab ich letzte woche schonmal nachgesehen bei wetter .com und nach denen sollte es diese woche und dieses wochenende den ganzen tag durchregnen-hat sich ja etwas anders ergeben. habsch in meinem urlaub wenigstens nicht ganz son bescheidenes wetter!


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2006)

Um die Sache wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Ich hab nächstes Wochende frei, und würde wirklich gerne mal in München fahren. Die Sache ist die. Ich hab im Moment nicht das Geld, weil dieses für die Fahrschule weggeht, und weiß nicht wie ich hinkommen soll. Vielleicht können ja paar Ossis ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden, und mich dann einsammeln. Ich kann es leider nicht wie Rainer machen, weil die 400km bis nach München sind ein kleines bissl zu krass. Also, ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn das klappen würde. 

Bis dann


----------



## ecols (21. August 2006)

Also der T5 ist vor Ort.. 8 - 10 Bikes sind kein Problem einzuladen..

Die Sitzplätze (3) sind leider schon vergeben.. Wenn also diverse Leute nach Bayreuth kommen können wir von hier aus dann vielleicht auf 2 Fahrzeuge optimieren und zu acht nach München düsen.. Für den Osten liegt das eh am Weg (direkt an der A9).


Wie siehts denn mit den Würzburgern aus?
Die Nürnberger könnten sich auch mal äußern wies so aussieht..

Ich versuch mal noch ein paar Locals aufzutriben 

Cryo? Rome? Wie siehts aus?  

chriss


----------



## florianwagner (21. August 2006)

also der würzburger kriegt die woche von seinem chef gesagt ob er samstag arbeiten muss oder nicht. aber grundsätzlich wär ich mit dabei.


----------



## kingspohla (23. August 2006)

tagschön!

was gehtn nu am wochenende.......wer kommt denn?die ossis wollen jetz nach halle oder ie oder was...........macht mal meldung

gruß...

@florianwagner:kommst oder was?


----------



## florianwagner (23. August 2006)

ich hoffs, aber der scheffe hat noch nichts gesagt, ich nerv ihn morgen noch mal...


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. August 2006)

Jo, der Osten, also Le düst nach Halle, um dort bissl zu fahren


----------



## Georg G. (23. August 2006)

also ich bin auf jeden Fall in München dabei....falls das einen interissiert..^^


----------



## ecols (24. August 2006)

joa.. definitiv sind es bisher georg, alex (sensiminded) und ich..
ray weiß es noch nicht.. wenn noch jemand mit will, 4 plätze haben wir alleweil noch.. Vielleicht können wir ja auch in nbg ein paar leute auflesen.. liegt ja eh am weg..

wer is denn von den münchnern nu am start?


----------



## -|nS5|- (24. August 2006)

komm aus gera net runder *grmpf* sonst würdsch mitkomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (24. August 2006)

so ich bin auch am start, jetzt müsst ich nur noch wissen wann und wo. und das ganze bitte bis spätestens morgen mittag, weil ich dann schon auf dem weg nach mü bin und dort kein inetz hab.


----------



## alien1976 (24. August 2006)

Also von den Munich´s sind am Start.

Ich ; Cryo; Kingspohla; Dirk Diggler; SAM;

dann gäbe es noch den Chris wenns sein Rad fertig ist, der Tobi


Ich weis net was mit Bene und dem anderen Chris 20" ist??


Wenns absehbar also Wetterberichtsmässig definitiv am Samstag regen soll und wäre es angebracht die Session ein WOEND nach hinten zu verschieben.

*Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen treffen wir uns 1300 an der Frauenkirche!*


----------



## schmitti (24. August 2006)

servus!
werden schon morgen, also freitag, in münchen sein. wollte da schon bissl fahren falls es samstag/sonntag regnen sollte. kommt von den münchenrn jemand aus der gegend arabellapark? werde da mal ne runde drehen und mich umschauen. also wenn jemand von der gengend kommt könnte man sich ja irgendwo treffen.

cu simon


----------



## kingspohla (24. August 2006)

schmitti schrieb:
			
		

> servus!
> werden schon morgen, also freitag, in münchen sein. wollte da schon bissl fahren falls es samstag/sonntag regnen sollte. kommt von den münchenrn jemand aus der gegend arabellapark? werde da mal ne runde drehen und mich umschauen. also wenn jemand von der gengend kommt könnte man sich ja irgendwo treffen.
> 
> cu simon




so direkt nich....in der nähe gibts aber nen park voller geiler steine....
da kannste dich austoben.........
geologiegarten denninger anger...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125076&page=5  

gruß...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (24. August 2006)

Hallo wenn euch die Spots ausgehen,einfach nach Neuburg fahren,wir sind eh im Gelände,Sektionen bauen für SDM,bräuchten noch ein paar Versuchskaninchen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## ecols (24. August 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von den Munich´s sind am Start.
> 
> *Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen treffen wir uns 1300 an der Frauenkirche!*



Das ist doch mal ne Ansage wie cih sie liebe..

Wir werden da sein..

@minus NSfünf Betrag minus:
wenn du die 30km nach zeule überwinden kannst schreib mal dem sensiminded ne PM.. 


@alien:
das mit dem WE später ist aufgrund erhöhtem logistischen Aufwand etwas problematisch..


----------



## alien1976 (25. August 2006)

Ja hey das Wetter wird schon passen  Wechselhaft haben se heut morgen angesangt für Samstag also vielleicht mal ein Schauer aber des Ignorieren wir einfach. Also den Morgen 1300 ander Frauenkirche/Frauenplatz.


----------



## ecols (25. August 2006)

wo empfiehlt es sich denn zu parken? sind die innenstadt parkhäuser wochenends bezahlbar? oder gibts bessere/günstigere alternativen?


----------



## 525Rainer (25. August 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> wo empfiehlt es sich denn zu parken? sind die innenstadt parkhäuser wochenends bezahlbar? oder gibts bessere/günstigere alternativen?



parken ist seit kurzem voll übel! jetzt hams auch noch im letzten winkel diese parkscheinautomaten aufgestellt. ich weiss selbst nicht ob ich noch weiter weg was finde wo kein so ein mistding steht obwohl ich mich gut auskenn..

andi und ich, ich hoff doch sind auch am start.. allerdings ist mei cam seit letzte woche broken. rest in peace.. zum glück wird der cryo hoffentlich wieder ein video machen so wie bei der letzen munich session.. auf welchem server es auch immer liegt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (25. August 2006)

Also klar ist es misst mit dem Automaten. Da kosten die 12min 50cent aber ich glaub wir werden eh nicht den ganzen Tag an der Kirche verbringen sondern einfach mal von Spot zu Spot ziehn der Abwechslung halber und damit ihr mal Unsere Spots kennenlernt. Also parken am besten in der Nähe der FrauenKirche.

Ich versuch mal ne Karte zu machen für jeden als Handzettel, ne grobe übersicht wo sich die Spots befinden und bring die dann morsche mit.

Also lets drop!


----------



## kingspohla (25. August 2006)

tagschön!

also mädels...die wettervorhersage sieht ja net schlecht aus....
parkplätze: guckt ma in der elisenstr. zwischen karlspl.und hauptbahnhof....ich glaub da is das parken nur bis freitag gebührenpflichtig....selbst wenns bissl was kostet-parkpl.findet ihr dort auf jeden fall.......

13hundert frauenkirche.......bis denne

gruß...


----------



## alien1976 (25. August 2006)

*Treffpunkt Änderung*

Da es ja wegen Parken besser ist treffen wir uns im Olympiapark 1300 
das ist am Südende der Schwimmhalle die Steie


Rechts neben dem grüne Pfeil ist die Schwimmhalle und an deren Südende die Steine.http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&q=Olympiapark&ie=UTF8&z=16&ll=48.174185,11.550622&spn=0.006368,0.021458&t=k&om=0


----------



## kingspohla (25. August 2006)

also wer das noch liest soll es reinschreiben.........ansonsten treffen wa uns halt an der kirche....

gruß....


----------



## schmitti (25. August 2006)

servus!
ich wäre jetz auch an olypark gekommen. wär mir auch fast lieber. wollte mal was anderes sehen als nur frauenkirche, aber wenn die meisten zur kirche kommen und wir dann von dort aus fahren ist dass auch nich verkehrt. nur schade dass die steine in bogenhausen so weit weg sind. war heut dort. ist echt super da (obwohl ich city trialer bin^^)

wo ist jetz treffpunkt? wissen jetz alle die kommen dass wir uns im oly treffen bzw kann jemand denen bescheid sagen?

cu simon


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. August 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> parken ist seit kurzem voll übel! jetzt hams auch noch im letzten winkel diese parkscheinautomaten aufgestellt. ich weiss selbst nicht ob ich noch weiter weg was finde wo kein so ein mistding steht obwohl ich mich gut auskenn..
> 
> andi und ich, ich hoff doch sind auch am start.. allerdings ist mei cam seit letzte woche broken. rest in peace.. zum glück wird der cryo hoffentlich wieder ein video machen so wie bei der letzen munich session.. auf welchem server es auch immer liegt....



Ich hab am WE auch keine cam, der Ulli hat vielleicht eine. 
PS: Munich video ist so gut wie fertig. Nur noch intro muss fertig gemacht werde. Etwa 30min lang, fast 20 fahrer, city, natur, halle, österreich crew, Dominik Raab, Jan Göhrig und und und.
Das video ist echt hammer geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (25. August 2006)

Uih, na da freu ich mich drauf....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. August 2006)

Ja nochmals, TREFFEN UNS BEIM OLYMPIA PARK BEIM SEE NEBEN DER SCHWIMMHALLE! NICHT FRAUENKIRCHE!


----------



## Trialar (26. August 2006)

Komme auch gern,
da wir allerdings jetzt schon losmüssen und ihr, wie ich eúch kenne, oft auf den letzten Drücker ne andere Entscheidung trefft (Treffpunkt, Zeit), bitte ich, dass irgendjemand mir Bescheid gibt und einfach ne SMS schreiben würde. Hab unterwegs leider kein Internet .

0171/1865931

Bin schonmal in die Situation gekommen und stand dann allein in München weil in der Früh noch gepostet wurde das se woanders hinfahren. 
Ich bin da schon im Zug gesessen und als ich ankam war kein Mensch da.

Bitte irgendjemand schreiben wenn nach diesem Post noch was geändert wird an:

*TREFFPUNKT: München Olympia-Park*
*ZEIT: 13:00*

Weil wir Trialer doch alle eine große Familie sind hoffe ich ihr lässt mich nicht sitzen

Danke


----------



## ecols (26. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nochmals, TREFFEN UNS BEIM OLYMPIA PARK BEIM SEE NEBEN DER SCHWIMMHALLE! NICHT FRAUENKIRCHE!


k.


----------



## ecols (27. August 2006)

Saugeil wars!

Grüße an alle beiteiligten..

Der vom Muskelkater Geplagte..


----------



## dirk_diggler (27. August 2006)

Moin Moin..

ja ja. des Kater´s späte Rache... Bin dem Wettergott dankbar, daß er mir die Entscheidung "trial oder Nicht-Trial" heute abnimmt..  

Fands ebenso cool und hoffe auf Wiederholung z.B. in Nürnberg! 

Grüße Uli


----------



## ecols (27. August 2006)

in nürnberg siehts heute recht annehmbar aus..


----------



## 525Rainer (27. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Etwa 30min lang, fast 20 fahrer, city, natur, halle, österreich crew, Dominik Raab, Jan Göhrig und und und.
> Das video ist echt hammer geworden!



yo mal sehn ob ich mich an die sachen und die räder noch erinnern kann.

münchen war wirklich cool. der neue natursteinpark-spot ist geil. der andi liebt den. aber die kirche bietet auch wenn er mich jetzt dafür hasst nach wie vor noch viel potential sich zu steigern und ist zum banalen hochfahren von mauern einfach am idealsten fürs training. die pflasterstreifen als antretmarkierung, der ebene anlauf,die runde form der kante und die möglichkeit das rad oben einzuklemmen ist einfach perfekt.


----------



## chrisstrial (27. August 2006)

servus ihr 

also bene und ich sind noch bis 10.09 in dresden aber eins im vorraus dresden is ....................   hier gibts ja ma fasst nix zum fahen oder  wir sind blind   


grüße chriss 

und gruß an den gerchen    (gera meine heimatstadt)


----------



## Georg G. (27. August 2006)

Machen wir noch ne Nürnberg-Session..oder irgendwo anders???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (27. August 2006)

Joa war echt geil am Samstag!! nur schade das die Zeit e bissl knapp war ich wäre gern noch langer an den jeweiligen Spots geblieben.

Also In Nürbersch warsch heut dot Wetta hat passt bis auf oin oaar kloine Niseltropfen.


Ichh würd vorschlagen Nächsten Samstag den 03.09.2006 ne Nürnbergsession der Ulli DirkDiggler weis bestimmt ein paar geile Spots. Also mich würd es schon mal reizen.


----------



## Georg G. (27. August 2006)

ich würd auch gerne hin...aber ich muss halt mal schaun wie ich dann nach Nürnberg und wieder heim komm.....aber ich glaub das bekomm ich irgendwie schon hin.....mal guggn


----------

